# GPU HDMI port won't fit/align with the case



## Thriliya (Nov 27, 2021)

As the title suggests, The GPU HDMI cable won't fit with the GPU HDMI port because the port doesn't align with the case.

GPU : _Gigabyte Gaming RX 580 8GB_
Casing : _Golden Field G9B_

*What options do I have to fix it?*





*(Sorry the images look bit dusty)


*


----------



## elghinnarisa (Nov 27, 2021)

Your options are that something isn't installed correctly or something has a terrible design fault. And almost every time, its option 1.
Make sure the motherboard is installed in the correct position and that everything is straight.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 27, 2021)

with PC disconected from power.
1. Remove Graphics card
2. loose the screws that hold motherboard
3. Refit GPU ensuring HDMI Cable fits correctly
4. Tighten Accessable motherboard Screws
5. Remove GPU and tighten rest of motherboard screws
6. Refit GPU Check HDMI cable still lines up and fit properly
Reconnect power and boot pc


----------



## Thriliya (Nov 27, 2021)

elghinnarisa said:


> Your options are that something isn't installed correctly or something has a terrible design fault. And almost every time, its option 1.
> Make sure the motherboard is installed in the correct position and that everything is straight.


I've opened the case and checked if something was installed incorrectly. But didn't find anything out of place. The motherboard was screwed exactly in it's position. But the build of the case was slightly off. I guess the design doesn't go with the GPU.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Remove the GPU from the case and inspect the PCI slot bracket on the card, it's possibly bent or loose.


----------



## pregep (Nov 27, 2021)

It's the case design, saw this way too many times, mostly on cheap PC cases.

1). Either change HDMI cable for some other HDMI cable with less "meat" behind HDMI connector or...

2). ..."shave" a bit (carefuly, take you time) plastic/metal behind cable HDMI connector. I did this few times with scalpel or small hand grinder.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 27, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> with PC disconected from power.
> 1. Remove Graphics card
> 2. loose the screws that hold motherboard
> 3. Refit GPU ensuring HDMI Cable fits correctly
> ...


Follow this, what Dorset's saying is use the play available in the screw positions to allow a fraction more space not that it's built wrong.
This or Dremel it.
Find a skinny hdmi or swap the case.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 27, 2021)

pregep said:


> It's the case design, saw this way too many times, mostly on cheap PC cases.


this.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 27, 2021)

I've had some Thermaltake cases in the past with similar issues as dorsket said you could undo every screw fixing the gpu and motherboard down and tweak it all to give yourself a mm or two though personally with a cheap hdmi cable I'd be inclined to hack at it with a box cutter.


----------



## Thriliya (Nov 27, 2021)

pregep said:


> 2). ..."shave" a bit (carefuly, take you time) plastic/metal behind cable HDMI connector. I did this few times with scalpel or small hand grinder.



Did this. Shaved the Plastic carefully and now it fits. Thank you everyone  I appreciate it a lot 



Caring1 said:


> Remove the GPU from the case and inspect the PCI slot bracket on the card, it's possibly bent or loose.


No. The slot is alright. The problem seems to be with the casing measurements/design. Fixed it by shaving the extra plastic from the cable


----------

